# Scored a S&W m29



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just bought myself a Christmas present. A 99% m29, 44mag. Not sure if it's been fired.


----------



## notagain (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Do you feel lucky punk? Well do YA?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How in the heck do you always score the old near mint Smith's. That is an awesome Christmas present nicely done!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

They are out there, you just have to keep your nose to the ground and be at the right place at the right time.
This one turned up at my door, owner wanted me to sell it for him, I did ! He suppose to bring me the box if
he can find it. Not a Dirty Harry -2, 6 1/2", its -3, 6". A lot of these were bought on a whim, because of movie.
After the novelty wears off they go in a drawer, where a lot of them live, happily ever after.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I bought a nice 629 years back for $175. Best deal I ever came across.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

How many 29's does that make for you


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

8, 29-2s- but I didn't have a -3. Going to sell or trade off 2, 29-2s, 6 1/2" . Need to work on 44sp & 45s, Only
have 1 m24 , 1 m25-2, & 2 m25-5s. Looking for older models like the 1950 Target model. They are harder to
find than 44mgs. I forgot I have another 29-2, 4" NIB, safe queen, I guess I have 10 m29s, they don't eat much.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> 8, 29-2s- but I didn't have a -3. Going to sell or trade off 2, 29-2s, 6 1/2" . Need to work on 44sp & 45s, Only
> have 1 m24 , 1 m25-2, & 2 m25-5s. Looking for older models like the 1950 Target model. They are harder to
> find than 44mgs. I forgot I have another 29-2, 4" NIB, safe queen, I guess I have 10 m29s, they don't eat much.


Lol. Just the original meal....


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Really pi


----------

